# Sylvester Stallone ripped and vascular!



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2010)

*You're so vein! Sylvester Stallone shows off his bulging spaghetti  stringed arms*

Sylvester Stallone appears to be suffering some side-effects from  his vigorous workout regime and distinct lack of body fat.
The  64-year beefcake actor rolled up his sleeves while he was out and about  yesterday, revealing forearms heavily threaded with unsightly, thick  bulging veins.
The overly tanned star was spotted stocking up on  some magazines at a newstand in Malibu, picking out a total of 20  fitness and fighting magazines.







Muscle man: Sylvester Stallone showed off his  unsightly arm veins during a trip to a newstand yesterday in Malibu

 Prominent veins, such as Stallone's, are often  the result  of very low body fat and occur most often on body builders and  atheletes.
The veins usually occur as a result of weight bearing  exercises. The body needs to pump oxygen into the veins for these kinds  of exercises and this causes the veins to expand.






Over worked: Bulging veins are often the result  of working out heavily and dieting strenuously

 When a person excercises heavily and diets strenuously the fat gets  stripped away and the veins become exposed.

Stallone has been  working out heavily recently for his new movie, The Expendables, which  he wrote as well as directed and starred in.

He plays a mercenary   who heads to South America to overthrow a dictator. 

The  movie's cast reads like a who's who of action stars, including Jason  Statham, Jet Li, Dolph Lundgren, Bruce Willis and Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Back  in 2007 Stallone pleaded guilty to importing Jintropin, a banned human  growth hormone into Australia.

The vital ingrediant in Jintropin  is somatropin, which is advertised as reducing body fat, boosting muscle  mass, improving sexual prowess and regenerating major organs.

Two  years ago, during an appearance on U.S. news show Red Eye, Stallone's  ex-fiancée, Janice Dickinson shockingly claimed that she witnessed  Stallone injecting steroids during their relationship.
The former  supermodel dated the Rambo star in the early 1990s, but split when  Stallone discovered Dickinson's new born daughter, Savannah wasn't his.


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

that guy never ages, good post prince. but he needs to work his wheels a bit more. but i just pray to god iam as able to workout like him when iam 60, or 64 i thought he was 60? i knew he took test yrs ago thats not anything surprising but i hope i can when iam either age he is. ill use gear until it is the end of time.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish that I were that _unsightly_.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2010)

So much more unsightly than shit like this 









.


----------



## toothache (Jul 13, 2010)

Damn....he's cut!


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So much more unsightly than shit like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isnt that Saney?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Isnt that Saney?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2010)

I just saw Rambo 4, what was with all the botox and fat douche bag lip puckering going on in that movie, was he supposed to have been bitten by a cobra in the face or something?


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I just saw Rambo 4, what was with all the botox and fat douche bag lip puckering going on in that movie, was he supposed to have been bitten by a cobra in the face or something?



You do that when you wanna look bad ass or you are applying for a job as a fluffer for porn video shoots.

BTW, when solar panels are covered with glass does it contribute to the efficiency of the panel or degrade them ?
This is serious question


----------



## MyK (Jul 13, 2010)

role model!


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

DOMS said:


> So much more unsightly than shit like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
who is that person doms?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2010)

ROID said:


> You do that when you wanna look bad ass or you are applying for a job as a fluffer for porn video shoots.
> 
> BTW, when solar panels are covered with glass does it contribute to the efficiency of the panel or degrade them ?
> This is serious question


Anything that prevents photons from striking the module at full speed makes for less efficiency, there was a time when manufacturers used just any glass, but then they realized that if you could see glare coming off that was light be bounced off and lost potential for energy, so now they have antiglare glass with low reflectivity....the glass is important because the silicon cells underneath are super fragile and even tiny cracks can lead to resistance in the module equaling loss of power, plus it weather proofs it since they are usually sitting right up there on the roof getting pummeled by rain and wind......


----------



## DOMS (Jul 13, 2010)

unclem said:


> who is that person doms?



I don't know.  I just grabbed it off Google for effect.  The only thing that I can tell from that pic is that they're probably British, maybe Irish.


----------



## Mason1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Stallone is A+ in my book.
He will not grow old and die out and since he and Arnold stepped
off the move screen there has not been one good damn action movie made.
The rock was supposed to take their place but decided to wear a dress and wings and go the Disney route.

No more moves made that are as good as Rocky, Rambo, or Cobra, all
will become move classics.

Mason


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree, the Rock was a big disappointment and sellout.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2010)

I still like Jason Statham, he does good action movies.....

We can't have the all brawn action stars of the 80's, the action heroes today are a little brawn, but also brain...they have to MacGuyver their way out of situation and still be able to kick some serious ass when the need arises....kids now days say if they want run and gun they'll play some video games, if they want action with some intelligent problem solving they'll watch an action movie.....

Albeit Predators looks kick-fucking-ass....


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 13, 2010)

sly looks amazing and always has.....he really learned how to diet and train properly from dolph lundgren and is an inspiration to many


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, maybe he _can_ beat up Chuck Norris


----------



## Perdido (Jul 14, 2010)

He looks bigger now than he's ever looked in his life. 
Seams like the fat ass writer had some issues with being ripped as "unsightly".


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 14, 2010)

unclem said:


> who is that person doms?



Christopher Reeve.


----------



## tballz (Jul 14, 2010)

Sly is looking good!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2010)

unclem said:


> who is that person doms?


It's this dude after a few too many visits to the gym...





YouTube Video


----------



## stepaukas (Jul 14, 2010)

i think sly looks horrible. he was built good in rambo first blood, and a few rockey movies, but the latest movie, rambo, he looks terrible in the face. the body is hard training plus drugs. hell, he got caught in australia with drugs ...
show me a picture of a 64 year old guy that got it all from hard training...
sly looks bloaded and bad. veins in his arms... big deal.. but look at that face.. his insides probably looks worse than his face and are a wreck from all the drugs he took.
he'll end up like all the bodybuilders. dead, or heart attack or stroke.
guys a fool.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2010)

stepaukas said:


> i think sly looks horrible. he was built good in rambo first blood, and a few rockey movies, but the latest movie, rambo, he looks terrible in the face. the body is hard training plus drugs. hell, he got caught in australia with drugs ...
> show me a picture of a 64 year old guy that got it all from hard training...
> sly looks bloaded and bad. veins in his arms... big deal.. but look at that face.. his insides probably looks worse than his face and are a wreck from all the drugs he took.
> he'll end up like all the bodybuilders. dead, or heart attack or stroke.
> guys a fool.



wow, you're an idiot.

yeah, he has a prescription for hGH, who the fuck cares, at 64 he should be using hGH and be on HRT.

first of all we all die not just bodybuilders, secondly are you implying that using steroids and hGH will cause a heart attack and/or stroke? get real.

re-read my first sentence.


----------



## stepaukas (Jul 14, 2010)

prince
search jeff eversons planet muscle magazine from 5-6 years ago. a great article written by him saying, and i'll quote it as best as i can remember

maybe the doctors that warned us that taking steroids and hgh and other drugs the bodybuilders take really are bad for us. sure you love the rewards you get now taking them, but in 25 years time you pay the price...  then he names a few names of bodybuilders that have died, a few more that had strokes and heart attacks, even arnold who has a pacemaker..
all in the golden era... and all the bad things happening to them 25 years after they started on the drugs..all arnolds training partners. some a few years before arnold, some a few years after arnold. so maybe the doctors are right....

personally, i'm old fashioned. you train hard, eat well, and rest. if you cant be the best doing these three, then at least you tried.. the fair way. then you get the cheats that inject and swallow pills to get 22 inch arms..

to each their own though.. 



great article...hope you can find it..

like you said, sly looks great.. your opinion.

like i said.. he looks bad.. my opinion..


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2010)

stepaukas said:


> prince
> search jeff eversons planet muscle magazine from 5-6 years ago. a great article written by him saying, and i'll quote it as best as i can remember
> 
> maybe the doctors that warned us that taking steroids and hgh and other drugs the bodybuilders take really are bad for us. sure you love the rewards you get now taking them, but in 25 years time you pay the price...  then he names a few names of bodybuilders that have died, a few more that had strokes and heart attacks, even arnold who has a pacemaker..
> ...



you're clueless and I won't waste my time debating this topic with you.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2010)

stepaukas said:


> he'll end up like all the bodybuilders. dead, or heart attack or stroke.
> guys a fool.



What the fuck are you doing on this site?  Really.  

This is a site dedicated to bodybuilding.  Just look at the logo:






If you think so little of it, what the hell are you doing here?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> What the fuck are you doing on this site?  Really.
> 
> This is a site dedicated to bodybuilding.  Just look at the logo:
> 
> ...




exactly, not to mention we're obviously "steroid friendly" here.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2010)

stepaukas said:


> prince
> search jeff eversons planet muscle magazine from 5-6 years ago. a great article written by him saying, and i'll quote it as best as i can remember
> 
> maybe the doctors that warned us that taking steroids and hgh and other drugs the bodybuilders take really are bad for us. sure you love the rewards you get now taking them, but in 25 years time you pay the price...  then he names a few names of bodybuilders that have died, a few more that had strokes and heart attacks, even arnold who has a pacemaker..
> ...


Are you really going to open this can of worms around these hawks?  It's down to an exact science, we know the doses and what to follow up each cycle with, etc.....

You know what else is bad for you?  Water, many people have caused serious damage or died by drinking too much....it's called abuse....


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2010)

maniclion said:


> You know what else is bad for you?  Water, many people have caused serious damage or died by drinking too much....it's called abuse....



I take it you're alluding to this?






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2010)

lets see how dangerous steroids are, also checkout marijuana:

*Annual Causes of Death in the United States*

1. Tobacco     435,000
2. Poor Diet and Physical Inactivity     365,000
3. Alcohol     85,000 
4. Microbial Agents     75,000
5. Toxic Agents     55,000
6. Motor Vehicle Crashes     26,347
7. Adverse Reactions to Prescription Drugs     32,000
8. Suicide     30,6223
9. Incidents Involving Firearms     29,000
10. Homicide     20,308
11. Sexual Behaviors     20,000
12. All Illicit Drug Use, Direct and Indirect     17,0001
13. Non-Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs (such As Aspirin)     7,600
14. Marijuana     0

Annual Causes of Death in the United States | Drug War Facts


----------



## Perdido (Jul 14, 2010)

stepaukas said:


> i think sly looks horrible.



Are you saying he should have got "fitter"?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 14, 2010)

Prince said:


> lets see how dangerous steroids are, also checkout marijuana:
> 
> *Annual Causes of Death in the United States*
> 
> ...



This cop thought he was dying from a marijuana overdose:





YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I take it you're alluding to this?



No more like this...





YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 14, 2010)

Prince said:


> lets see how dangerous steroids are, also checkout marijuana:
> 
> *Annual Causes of Death in the United States*
> 
> ...


 i'm all that excpt for the mico and the car crash


----------



## chesty4 (Jul 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I wish that I were that _unsightly_.



ditto


----------



## blergs. (Jul 14, 2010)

Mason1 said:


> Stallone is A+ in my book.
> He will not grow old and die out and since he and Arnold stepped
> off the move screen there has not been one good damn action movie made.
> The rock was supposed to take their place but decided to wear a dress and wings and go the Disney route.
> ...



I AGREE!!!!


Luv stallon and he looks GREAT !
and dont think he's stoped makign movies just yet.
google the: expandables

it should be out this year i think arnold AND stallone are to be in this one.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 14, 2010)

www.imdb.com/title/tt1320253/


----------



## blergs. (Jul 14, 2010)

stepaukas said:


> prince
> search jeff eversons planet muscle magazine from 5-6 years ago. a great article written by him saying, and i'll quote it as best as i can remember
> 
> maybe the doctors that warned us that taking steroids and hgh and other drugs the bodybuilders take really are bad for us. sure you love the rewards you get now taking them, but in 25 years time you pay the price...  then he names a few names of bodybuilders that have died, a few more that had strokes and heart attacks, even arnold who has a pacemaker..
> ...


 *stepaukas your clueless! lol

also if your in asport that its banne dliek hocky or soccer or olympices and used steroids then yes its cheating. ether play buy the rules or dont play.
but why in hell would you call anythign other then that cheating??

it is not cheating. 
same as taking whey protein for extra help WITH HARD WORK.


ps. arnolds heart issues ARE Heredity! but im sure you know that.
incase you do not know that word:
From an encyclopedia:
Heredity is the passing of traits to offspring (from its parent or ancestors). This is the process by which an offspring celll or organism acquires or becomes predisposed to the characteristics of its parent cell or organism. Through heredity, variations exhibited by individuals can accumulate and cause a species to evolve. The study of heredity in biology is called genetics, which includes the field of epigenetics.*


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 14, 2010)

stepaukas said:


> i think sly looks horrible. he was built good in rambo first blood, and a few rockey movies, but the latest movie, rambo, he looks terrible in the face. the body is hard training plus drugs. hell, he got caught in australia with drugs ...
> show me a picture of a 64 year old guy that got it all from hard training...
> sly looks bloaded and bad. veins in his arms... big deal.. but look at that face.. his insides probably looks worse than his face and are a wreck from all the drugs he took.
> he'll end up like all the bodybuilders. dead, or heart attack or stroke.
> guys a fool.




I dont understand why you are here.  Every other post from you is decrying bodybuilding and putting up some other sport as superior, then you trash a 64 year old with an outstanding body...

You are entitled to your opinion, but this would be like me going to a vegetarian site to tell them how bad greens are and how great beef is.  Not a wrong opinion...but sort of a waste of time eh?

BTW, I would love to have his body NOW, let alone at 64 years old.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 14, 2010)

Stallone looks amazing for his age.

Here's a pic I found from the upcoming movie


----------



## blergs. (Jul 14, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I dont understand why you are here.  Every other post from you is decrying bodybuilding and putting up some other sport as superior, then you trash a 64 year old with an outstanding body...
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion, but this would be like me going to a vegetarian site to tell them how bad greens are and how great beef is.  Not a wrong opinion...but sort of a waste of time eh?
> 
> BTW, I would love to have his body NOW, let alone at 64 years old.



Im a vegetarian and have been for lik 8 yrs and no fish for over 14yrs (cept fish oil pills)
and over the last 5 yrs i have put on a steady 8-10lb each year LEAN not talkign water waight i dont count that as gains- newbies do.

only 5' 7" and 200+ at 13-16% BF (depending time of year and diet)  i think thats a good nuff job to show you dont need meat.

anyway lol  lets not get inot that one lol to each his own right


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you familiar with the term "whoosh"?  

Let me use another analogy since that one sailed right over.  

Coming here and saying that steroids are bad, and that Sly looks bad, and constantly promoting other sports like crossfit, would be like going to a harley forum and telling them all about how motorcycles are bad, and pickup trucks are awesome.  They are both forms of transportation....but the similarities end there.

I am simply saying that I think he would be happier on a forum whose header isnt a giant muscular dude.  Maybe Men's Health.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 15, 2010)

Sly looks great for his age.





stepaukas said:


> prince
> search jeff eversons planet muscle magazine from 5-6 years ago. a great article written by him saying, and i'll quote it as best as i can remember
> 
> maybe the doctors that warned us that taking steroids and hgh and other drugs the bodybuilders take really are bad for us. sure you love the rewards you get now taking them, but in 25 years time you pay the price... then he names a few names of bodybuilders that have died, a few more that had strokes and heart attacks, even arnold who has a pacemaker..
> ...



And you sir are a fuking idiot. 

Back in Arnolds day, there were no such thing as cycles. No such thing as PCT. So such thing as effective use of SERMS. BB'ers stayed on year rd sometimes longer. Arnold himself commented he stayed on up til the competitions. 

The research nor the usage of the past few decades, is in no way what is was back in Arnolds era, and many of them are still kickin'. So your point is irreverent.

And besides, ill take a PUBMED study over an article from a magazine you could by at fukin Kroger any day. 

Maybe you should by a cosmopolitan next time. Pussy.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 15, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> Sly looks great for his age.



Who are you kidding?  He looks better than most 25 year olds.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Who are you kidding?  He looks better than most 25 year olds.


yup...
 I knew i meant to add something else to my last post!


----------



## bigrene (Jul 15, 2010)

Ban that f*cker definitely has no business here or intel.Your the fool jackass. Sly is 64 dude and Im sure hes in better health then you inside and out. Dont you think he has the best doctors that run every test possible, pull your head out of your ass its ok to be a pussy.


----------

